
Firearms Dealers vs. Burgers, Pizza, and Coffee - sndean
http://flowingdata.com/2016/06/14/firearms-dealers-vs-burgers-pizza-and-coffee/
======
angersock
I'm a bit curious where the data on the pizza and coffee locations comes from.
AggData, it seems, but I don't know a great deal about them.

The gun store figures also includes pawnshops--and if they include other ATF
licenses, that might include private resellers or dealers as well as places
like Academy or Walmart (in some places).

I kind of feel like there should be some kind of difference between a small-
town pawnshop and a place like Military Gun Supply (
[http://militarygunsupply.com/retail/](http://militarygunsupply.com/retail/)
).

Of course, that does somewhat go against the notion that every town, suburb,
and city in America has armories of automatic weapons just being given away to
anybody who looks to be in a sour mood.

~~~
sndean
> that might include private resellers or dealers as well as places like
> Academy or Walmart (in some places).

Asking a family member (who's a police officer and private dealer), pretty
sure it does include anywhere with an ATF license to sell firearms... So in
some ways the map may be exaggerated.

I agree, it'd be more interesting to see where all of the automatic weapon
sales are.

~~~
angersock
Automatic weapons are _expensive_ , because they require tax stamps and other
various legal work to own and operate.

To the best of my knowledge, legally-owned and purchased automatic weapons
simply aren't used in crime. It'd be somewhat like hitting somebody with a
Learjet: sure, you could do it, but there are a lot cheaper ways.

~~~
sndean
Sorry, I misread your previous comment... I'm a bit more caffeinated now.

> legally-owned and purchased automatic weapons simply aren't used in crime

Yeah, there's a problem with a lot of the news articles released mislabeling
semi-automatic weapons as automatic. Even the more broad/vague "assault
weapons" are hardly used (i.e., 1-2% of crimes).

